# Injecting Gestone



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Any tips on injecting gestone?
DH has done it before but not for a few yrs.
He did it today and it really hurt going in and still does 4 hours later?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

The gestone can be pretty nippy on injection I'm afraid, but it shouldn't really be hurting that much later  May have caused a bit of bruising ans that's why it's still tender? Only tip really is to make sure its done into the correct area of the buttock (the outer, upper quadrant). There was a recent thread about this on peer support; might be useful to have a read. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165150.0

All the best for treatment.
Maz x


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, he did it again last night and it didn't hurt at all. I think he just rushed it the first night.


----------

